
The New York Times Adds ‘Mx.’ to the Honorific Mix - ohjeez
http://observer.com/2015/11/the-new-york-times-adds-mx-to-the-honorific-mix/
======
Someone1234
I technically have no issue with it, but the pronunciation will be confusing:

    
    
          "I met mix Sam at the shop, and we picked up some pancake mix."    
    

Mx is a fine way to spell it, but not a fine way to say it. May be one of
these we have to spell out, as in:

    
    
          "I met M.X. Sam at the shop, and we picked up some pancake mix."   
    

Although now it seems unnatural since you're over-emphasising the lack of
gender (as opposed to simply just saying it).

Also, as an aside, isn't a lack of Mr or Mrs/Miss/whatever kind of
accomplishing the same thing e.g.:

    
    
         "I met Sam at the shop, and we picked up some pancake mix."    
    

No gender mentioned, and no awkwardness of how to say "Mx."

~~~
panglott
I'd suggest using a voiceless velar fricative as in Scottish loch or German
Bach. But then, we don't actually pronounce Mr. or Mrs. that way, it's just
shorthand for "mister" or "missus".

The article links here tho: [http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/style/me-
myself-and-mx.htm...](http://www.nytimes.com/2015/06/07/style/me-myself-and-
mx.html?_r=0) "Next up may be Mx. (pronounced mix), a gender-neutral
alternative to Ms. and Mr. ...Justin Vivian Bond, a singer, songwriter and
performance artist, began to use Mx. in self-reference in 2011. 'It sounded
like an obvious description of what I was: a mix of genders,' the artist
said."

There is of course no real ambiguity when you say "I met mix Sam at the shop,
and we picked up some pancake mix."

~~~
mesozoic
I went by the store to greet miss Molly and mix Daisy before we went to the
mixer and got the pancake mix door prizes.

~~~
panglott
There's no ambiguity there either, except in the "greet miss molly and mix
daisy", which is a garden path if you interpret daisy as someone to be mixed.
Of course, that's no different with "greet mix daisy and miss molly", where
you could misinterpret molly as someone to be missed. But then Mx. is no worse
than Miss.

